# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  voip ΟΤΕ σε Cisco

## fmark

Καλή χρονιά.

Εγω αναρωτιέμαι αν θέλει κάποιος να βγάλει το speedport και να βάλει ένα cisco C881-V ετσι ώστε να κάνει και PPPOE απο το cisco αλλά και να δίνει τηλέφωνο γίνεται? Υπάρχει κάποια περιγραφή κάπου πως (εννοώντας πάντα για το τηλέφωνο και όχι όλοι την παραμετροποίηση) 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

